# Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr



## Marius (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

habe heute in der Maas meinen ersten Meterhecht erwischt. 106 cm und 18 Pfund. Gefangen beim Schleppen mit einem kleinen Rapalla Shad Rap Jointed. War ein super Drill, da der Fisch recht kräftig gebaut war.
Ausserdem hatte ich noch drei Zander bis 66cm und vier Barsche.

Ein super Angeltag.

Bis auf zwei Barsche schwimmen alle Fische wieder im Wasser und freuen sich auf unser nächstes Wiedersehen. #h


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

schönes ding !!!
meinen glückwunsch.
und immer schön so weiter machen....
gruß agalatze


----------



## mwitt (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Mann Super,
ich habe 3 untermaßige in unserem Vereingewässer.

Immer schön fischen bleiben.


----------



## Rheinangler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Hallo Marius,

beangelst Du die Maas nur aus dem Boot oder kann man auch gut vom Ufer aus angeln??? Wurden die Zander und die Barsche auch beim Schleppen gefangen??

Ich war noch nie an der Maas, habe aber schon viel gutes gehört.

Kannst vielleicht ja mal nen paar Tips ins Board stellen. Schon mal besten Dank im voraus.

Gruss

Rheinangler


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Klasse! Weiter so!


----------



## sebastian (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

wow Petri !


----------



## Zanderkisser (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Na da kann ich mit meinen zwei untermassigen Hechten aus nem Vereinsgewässer nich ganz mithalten.
Ein fettes Petri...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Klasse Sache!
Ist ja nicht einfach in NL einen Meter zu fangen.
Schön, dass du ihn zurückgesetzt hast.


----------



## Marius (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Hallo Boardies,
hallo Rheinangler,

natürlich gebe ich gerne Tipps wie wir auf der Maas geangelt haben. Gefischt wurde gestern hauptsächlich vom Boot und zu 95% haben wir gechleppt. Würfe oder Vertikal vom stehenden Boot waren leider nicht so erfolgreich. Gebissen wurde sowohl in der Mitte als auch an den Kanten der Maas. Köder waren mittel- bis tieflaufende Wobbler und schwer bebleite Gummiköder.
Insgesamt hatten wir 8 Zander, 5 Barsche und den schönen metrigen Hecht.
Zum Thema zurücksetzten: Ist bei uns Standard!!! #4 

Wer die Maas noch nicht kennt, sollte die unbedingt mal befischen. Sicher kann man an anderen Gewässern gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen, aber der Fluß an sich ist schon was besonderes. Die Strömung ist deutlich geringer als an den meisten anderen Flüssen in dieser Größe. Und es gibt teilweise üppige Uferbeflanzungen die der Fischbrut hervorragende Zufluchtsmöglichkeiten bieten. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum in der Maas jährlich Rekordzander und Hechte mit bis zu 40 Pfund gefangen werden.


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

moin marius,
wo ungefaehr hast du denn geangelt. ich fische ueberwiegend in der maastrichter gegend, und konnte bisher auch schon zander landen. alleridings wollte ich demnaechst mal mit nem freund auf hecht. evtl haben wir ein boot, muss aber davon ausgehen, dass wir vom ufer aus fischen gehen. hast du n tip?
mike


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Moin moin Marius,

bin gerade erst über deinen Artikel gestolpert. Gratulation zum Fang. #6

Du scheinst ja ein echter "Maaskenner" zu sein. Bin ebenfalls oft in Holland, allerdings mehr nördlich. Fahre morgen wieder hin. Leider nicht zu Anglen sondern um noch etwas im Haus zu machen.

Die Welt ist klein. Ich wohne ebenfalls in 47167 DU. Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Marius (23. August 2004)

*AW: Erster holländ. Meterhecht in diesem Jahr*

Hallo Boardies,
hallo powermike1977,

ich habe leider erst jetzt die Frage gelesen. Also, geslippt habe ich meine Aluschale im Mookerplas. Dann Fluss abwärts bis zur Schleuse. Im Schleusenbereich ist der Meterhecht gefallen. Zwischen der Slippstelle und der Schleuse die anderen Fische.
Ich war letzten Mittwoch wieder auf der Maas. Mal eben nach Feierabend. Das war vielleicht ein übles Wetter. Ein fettes Gewitter mit mächtigen Regengüssen begleitet. Genau während es so richtig heftig regnete hatten wir ein Barschschwarm ausgemacht und ihn vom Ufer aus befischt. Es ist an diesem Tag dann auch bei 5 Barschen bis 30cm geblieben.
Dabei habe ich feststellen müssen, dass meine alte BW Fleckentarnregenjacke aus Goretex auch nicht mehr die dichteste ist.


----------

